# 2011 altima reliabillity?



## tropicheat (Aug 10, 2014)

I purchased a 2011 with 79000 miles from auction. I have driven 300 miles so far and it seems great. Do the 2011 cvt have trans issues or can I expect to get 150000 out of it? Also since it's from auction would I still be able to buy a powertrain. Warranty from nissan?


----------



## Tileracer247 (Oct 7, 2014)

That car will last you a long time as long as you change the oil every 3500 miles with synthetic oil.and change the CVT tranny fluid at the dealer once a year.oh and always use 91 octane it will make it run solo much smoother and will keep the inside of the engine cleaner.also you'll never have an injector problem


----------

